# معادلات الكلوره



## غزالة عاشق (12 فبراير 2011)

*ارجو المساعده فانا ابحث عن معادلات الكلوره(معادلات التفاعلات التي تحدث عند اضافة الكلور للماء في عملية التعقيم) ولم اجد اي معلومه كافيه لذلك:4:
وجزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## abue tycer (13 فبراير 2011)

Cl₂ (g) + H₂O (l) → HOCl (aq) + H+ (aq) + Cl- (aq)


----------



## غزالة عاشق (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمساعده


----------

